# Most rugged DH frame out right now?



## Dusty Lung (Dec 11, 2006)

I did a few searches and couldn't come up with much dating back to 2007. With all the companies going to 8in thin walled DH race frames, what is the toughest most rugged 2010 frame?


----------



## JD Risk (Nov 7, 2005)

Good question. Much better than, "what's the best DH bike?", since I think you'll get more than opinion on this one and it's an important factor (esp for bigger guys) when buying a frame. I can't speak for many frames and only time will tell but both canfields (lucky and jedi) I've owned seemed pretty burly. Never heard of either of these frames breaking for anybody. Of those two, I think the Lucky can handle a little more abuse.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

There are quite a few that are burly, here are a few

Canfield Jedi
Canfield Lucky
Cove Shocker (08 or 09)
Transition Blindside
Transition TR450
Specialized Demo (pre 2010 although the 2010 might still be strong, i don't really know)
Banshee scythe
Intense m3 (maybe m6)
santa cruz v10

I would say most DH frames can handle abuse. It would probably be easier to list ones that are thin and not as strong.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

most rugged and burliest frame IMO is http://www.brooklynmachineworks.com/

these things are so burly


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Knolly Vtach or Podium.


----------



## Dusty Lung (Dec 11, 2006)

It's not so much the strength of the frames I am worried about. My concern is the thickness of the frame tubes and the geometry of them as race frames tend to be very low and slack. Have you had good luck with plenty of resort riding like days on end during several seasons?


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Just get the SUPERCO Silencer when it is released!


----------



## KillerSloth (Apr 21, 2008)

Rotec RL9

I'm riding a 2006 and it's still going strong with no signs of stopping. I think it has the original bearings in it even...


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Any Morewood frame.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Banshee Legend Mk II - not time tested yet but I'm positive it'll hold up for the long haul.


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

how bout the old glorys?


----------



## zdubyadubya (Oct 5, 2008)

if you are looking for sturdy construction, aka thick tubing

orange or cove


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

+1 for the Superco. Can't really beat the burliness of full cromo.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

evil revolt? i heard its pretty stout.


----------



## erosive (May 15, 2009)

seriously... LAMBDA!!!
http://www.nicolai.net/products/e-frames/e-lambda-st.html


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Revolt? Nope.
Intenses? Nope.
Morewood? Nope.
Banshee Legend? Maybe this version.
V10? Nope.

Rotecs and BMW/SuperCo's? Yup...

My lovely R9? Oh yeah...


----------



## iridemtb (Mar 25, 2008)

Canfield Jedi FTW.


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

DHidiot said:


> Revolt? Nope.
> Intenses? Nope.
> Morewood? Nope.
> Banshee Legend? Maybe this version.
> ...


Ditto. I'm the 3rd owner of my R9, I've ridden it for a season and a half with zero frame problems. I guess the only issue is that the R9 isn't "out right now". Pretty sure Frank sold the last one back in '08. I dont' see this bike ever quitting though. And supposedly the F-bomb is going to be just as burly but much lighter.


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

I would add Giant Glory pre 2010


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

The silencer is cro-mo but from what i remember it was extremely light so why everyone bets it's gonna hold up?


I'd go with nicolai if you want a bike that won't fail you. Karl is a bit mad about the quality of his bikes and I doubt they'll fail you. The new legend should hold up great also. I'm still wainting for mine and the ruggedness is one of the reasons I went with mine


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

BMW Race Link?


----------



## Dusty Lung (Dec 11, 2006)

HA ha! Some of those are soo ugly!

This is what I have came up with so far after a little research. The best looking rugged frames:

Cove shocker
Rocky Mountain Flatine (old one, and looks maybe preference as some hate it)
Trek Session 10 (I know last year was 08 but close enough)
Rotec RL9 (sweetest looking mentioned)
Old Glory ( not a big fan of the Glory Hole)

anything else... I'll think of them just after I post this...


----------



## m-dub (Apr 22, 2005)

http://www.go-ride.com/SPD/ventana-el-cuervo--13F50000-1116899930.jsp
All stright gauge


----------



## b4 stealth (Sep 9, 2007)

erosive said:


> seriously... LAMBDA!!!
> http://www.nicolai.net/products/e-frames/e-lambda-st.html


+1, this frame is built to outlast nuclear subs


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

I was just going to mention Ventana. With that shock for that price, that seems like a killer deal!


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

Short list:
Sinister/FTW racing f-bomb
Karpiel armageddon
Superco looks nice- Cromo is teh sh*t
Brooklyn's are super beefy


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

What makes Cromo so good?


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

62kona said:


> What makes Cromo so good?


Much longer fatigue life. Easier to reweld if it cranks.


----------



## Dusty Lung (Dec 11, 2006)

I like steel on my dirt bike (KTM) but not so much on the bicycle.

How about between a Santa Cruz v10 and a Cove Shocker?


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

Foes DHS. Very stout frames, with a 5" stroke shock.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

climbingbubba said:


> ...Transition TR450...


not sure how a frame that is not released to the public can be classified as 'burly'. nobody even knows if they will last a whole season...


----------



## BarHopper (Jul 29, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> most rugged and burliest frame IMO is https://www.brooklynmachineworks.com/
> 
> these things are so burly





highdelll said:


> BMW Race Link?


Can Downhill bikes get anymore badass? I think not.

One day I'll have a Race Link w/ full Avy Suspension.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Much longer fatigue life. Easier to reweld if it cranks.


I still need to see before I belive that doc can make a steel frame so light and still durable. I've seen some lightweight ht experiments go very bad so I'm sceptic though I'd love for it to be true as it is the first doc bike I genuinely like.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> not sure how a frame that is not released to the public can be classified as 'burly'. nobody even knows if they will last a whole season...


Maybe they should have you test it for them!


----------



## goodgrief (Nov 15, 2008)

a few mentions of the rotec rl9.
not sure of the origins of this rumour but I was told there hasn't been a single failure of these frames. they had the rear of a proto break but that was when they were using a yeti rear end.
mine is an 06 team bike and there's not a single thing wrong with it


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

flymybike said:


> Maybe they should have you test it for them!


Oh man I miss those threads.


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

ustemuf said:


>


That thing has two shocks. Two shocks? Explain please.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

DeadlyStryker said:


> That thing has two shocks. Two shocks? Explain please.


linear/progressive tuning baby!
(plus it looks cool and drives attention to the Karpiel tent)


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

purgatory chocolate chip? steel, well built, solid bike
evil imperial? you never said any thing against a hardtail


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

+1 for the older pre 2009 Giant Glory


----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

I doubt you'll find anything that will outlast an old bombproof frame.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

those brooklyn bikes were insaine!


----------



## miqu (Jan 20, 2004)

BMW Hitman. One of my dreambikes for sure


----------



## Naglfar (Dec 21, 2009)

Have anybody heard anything good about Jamis? Since I'm starting to loose my faith Jamis, at least in dakar bam 2008 frames. I've managed to broke already two of those and the most sad thing is that, I'm not even going off big jumps or doing any agressive DH, sure would like to but my skills aren't that good.

My first dakar bam 1 frame broke after a couple months of agressive XC riding. Then I got a new frame from Jamis, dakar bam 2 2008, virtually the same as bam 1 only different colour. The most unreal thing is, that the Bam 2 frame broke even faster than the first one. I was with my friends and after doing some riding I did three body hops and the frame snapped from rear!!!! Its just so unreal, like having a bad dream only it is true.

I would like to think that I'm just out of luck or is Jamis really that bad? Can it really be??
Here is even some pics http://img215.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=jamis1.jpg


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> not sure how a frame that is not released to the public can be classified as 'burly'. nobody even knows if they will last a whole season...


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Frame looks okay. That's the axle that sheared or something.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

sixsixtysix said:


>


Wasn't this when what's-his-name bent his rear triangle because he forgot to tighten his bolts? :nono:


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

Naglfar said:


> Have anybody heard anything good about Jamis? Since I'm starting to loose my faith Jamis, at least in dakar bam 2008 frames. I've managed to broke already two of those and the most sad thing is that, I'm not even going off big jumps or doing any agressive DH, sure would like to but my skills aren't that good.
> 
> My first dakar bam 1 frame broke after a couple months of agressive XC riding. Then I got a new frame from Jamis, dakar bam 2 2008, virtually the same as bam 1 only different colour. The most unreal thing is, that the Bam 2 frame broke even faster than the first one. I was with my friends and after doing some riding I did three body hops and the frame snapped from rear!!!! Its just so unreal, like having a bad dream only it is true.
> 
> ...


Diablo rents them out. ive seen a few broken frames. one may argue that they take more abuse because theyre rentals, and get hucked around by groms and hacks. although, i cant remember any broken frames when they were renting out IH Sundays...


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

so basically none of the major bike companies make durable frames? 
Im not so sure about the new trek sessions, to expensive, and the seem so weak...

The 2010 glory is sick, beautiful, and light, but after watching the DH course this weekend, im not sure... if I´d entrust my health to the new glory frame... I hope im wrong..


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

Mountain cycle Shockwave!


----------



## mountains (Apr 10, 2009)

cesalec said:


> so basically none of the major bike companies make durable frames?


No, basically a bunch of people on the internet think that they are going to demolish anything short of a unimog by hitting 15 foot gaps and riding Diablo at 15 mph.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

mountains said:


> No, basically a bunch of people on the internet think that they are going to demolish anything short of a unimog by hitting 15 foot gaps and riding Diablo at 15 mph.


this.

really the OP's question was doomed from the start. the fact is unluss your 300lbs and doing 12ft drops, chances are any frame out now will do you fine. you'll probably end up buying a new frame before the old one even comes close to fatigue.


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

miqu said:


> BMW Hitman. One of my dreambikes for sure


That was my frame.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

mountains said:


> No, basically a bunch of people on the internet think that they are going to demolish anything short of a unimog by hitting 15 foot gaps and riding Diablo at 15 mph.


Think you need to live in AZ for a while, it might surprise you how many broken frames we see out here.

I think that just about everyone in our main riding group has broken a frame in the last year, and that doesn't include the 30 or so frames that I saw at the LBS over the last year.

And we aren't talking just huckers and DHers, everything from Turners, Transitions (Lots and lots of Transitions), Giants, Iron Horse's, Kona's, Specialized's. They ALL break, it really boils down to which ones offer the best solution for when it happens.

For example, last weeks carnage.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

sixsixtysix said:


> For example, last weeks carnage.


HA! 
"Get a real bike you F*ckin P*ssy"


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

highdelll said:


> HA!
> "Get a real bike you F*ckin P*ssy"


Yeah The irony is thick with that one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

I will say this about this whole topic.

It is exactly the reason I bought my generic a$$ Sette Vexx and for the most won't drop the coin on a high dollar boutique frame. Its a tank at 13lbs for the frame and it has a 5 year warranty. On top of it, if it breaks and for whatever reason Sette won't warranty it, I am only out $800.

The 1 year warranty on $2500 frames thing is stupid.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

sixsixtysix said:


> I will say this about this whole topic.
> 
> It is exactly the reason I bought my generic a$$ Sette Vexx and for the most won't drop the coin on a high dollar boutique frame. Its a tank at 13lbs for the frame and it has a 5 year warranty. On top of it, if it breaks and for whatever reason Sette won't warranty it, I am only out $800.
> 
> The 1 year warranty on $2500 frames thing is stupid.


Yeah, you did a nice job on the Fiero :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Knolly v-tack, the podium is probably plenty rugged as well, but it is new


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

I've broken a pedal axle, seatpost, and my arm, but never a frame, and I'm a bigger rider at around 220.......but then again I is smooooth


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

pretty 'rugged'


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

highdelll said:


> pretty 'rugged'


LoL, can I borrow that?

We have a tourist problem on our trails right now that such a setup could help rectify...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

sixsixtysix said:


> LoL, can I borrow that?
> 
> We have a tourist problem on our trails right now that such a setup could help rectify...


If it were mine, I'd gladly load it out for some trail 'cleanup'


----------



## Naglfar (Dec 21, 2009)

Well my point is that breaking a new jamis frame after riding it about 10 - 15 times with three bunnyhops is just wrong, that just shouldn't happen.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

Naglfar said:


> Well my point is that breaking a new jamis frame after riding it about 10 - 15 times with three bunnyhops is just wrong, that just shouldn't happen.


Looks like a tubing failure since its not on the welds, which means that it was either improperly spec'd tubing or that they completely f'd up the heat treat process. Either way they should warranty that.


----------



## rocketmatt17 (Sep 10, 2007)

> Well my point is that breaking a new jamis frame after riding it about 10 - 15 times with three bunnyhops is just wrong, that just shouldn't happen.


Ive got that beat. The first time I rode my scott gambler I jumped a double and barley clipped the rear tire on the landing and I heard a loud snap. I checked it out and found that the shock bolt was loose and thought that was it. I went to a race and started to adjust the headtube angle and found that the lower headtube clamp was broke off. The bike didnt have scratch on it.


----------



## terry mx (Mar 8, 2008)

norbar said:


> I still need to see before I belive that doc can make a steel frame so light and still durable. I've seen some lightweight ht experiments go very bad so I'm sceptic though I'd love for it to be true as it is the first doc bike I genuinely like.


It's true. The WCRL one-off Doc made between his two bike companies uses the same True Temper Supertherm tubing as the Silencer. The WCRL teetered between 38 - 40lbs. He rode that bike pretty hard for two years back east before spending another two years on it out here in the Rockies until it was retired for parts when the Silencer proto was made. The WCRL is still in excellent condition despite the clear evidence of the abuse it endured taking boulder hits to the BB and downtube.

Nearly half the weight of standard 4130 and almost twice as strong, Supertherm is remarkable stuff. And Doc has a track record of being a methodical builder; designing and making quality cutting edge bikes and parts for over 15 years. But we understand your skeptism so if you're interested, feel free to drop us an email with your location and if we can figure it into our schedule we'll meet at your DH trails this summer so you can see for yourself if Doc's off his rocker or this is one bad ass DH bike. Email's best. ride at ridesuperco dot com.

Cheerio,
Terry at Superco


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

mountains said:


> No, basically a bunch of people on the internet think that they are going to demolish anything short of a unimog by hitting 15 foot gaps and riding Diablo at 15 mph.


Very sad you don't get to see real riding.

Although I'll confess, until I saw some of the pro-ish caliber trails/riders myself, I'd never have believed:
1. How insanely hard/fast they ride 
2. How much they ride 
3. And how absolutely insane some of the trails/features they hit are. (disclaimer, not including myself anywhere NEAR this kind of riding style/ability)


----------



## mountains (Apr 10, 2009)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Very sad you don't get to see real riding.
> 
> Although I'll confess, until I saw some of the pro-ish caliber trails/riders myself, I'd never have believed:
> 1. How insanely hard/fast they ride
> ...


I see and do plenty of "real riding." I also see plenty of the bikes that are continually bashed for being too light and weak on the internet stand up to said real riding.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

sixsixtysix said:


>


Looks flexy.


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

highdelll said:


> pretty 'rugged'


i need it to shoot fu88ing dogs )


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

sixsixtysix said:


>


Slackest bike of the forever!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Slackest bike of the forever!


Its DW's new "Virtual Pivot". It's the invisible that makes it more better.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I think you meant Virtual Chainstay


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

air-link (TM - y'all can't steal it!) 2010

biznatchles!


----------



## rockit (Aug 30, 2006)

Rocky Mountain Flatline, hands down... Just ask the guys at Summit in Whistler that rent them all summer. After the amount of abuse those things recieve. I think they said there were no major breakages in any of the frames. And they have like 70 of them.


----------



## tatucik (Jan 31, 2010)

RB Dragster or Boxter


----------

